# Eddy Merckx AXM Chainstay



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

guys,

need your opinion on this..

the new AXM frameset has an arc shape chainstay. from the picture, it looks like clearannce between the chain / chainstay is very minimal

Question: with this design, is all gear ratio possible? 
i believe the if we use smaller chainring with 12tooth rear cst, it may hit the chainstay.
how about triple? 

appreciate all comments.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*doubtful...*

It would be pretty stupid to build a frame that that couldn't accomodate any of today's common gearing don't you think? 

FWIW, I measured the clearance between the chainstay and chain on my KG461 with a triple crank. Even in the 28/13 there's a generous 20mm of clearance and the 28/13 shouldn't be used anyway. The curve on the Merckx chainstay would have to be pretty large to cause a problem.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*highly improbable!*

I am under the impression that the Guru Eddy would not put his name on any frame without considering all practical concerns, especially the chain contacting the stay on an extreme chain angle/ gear choice. Front derailer friction may be a concern and need fine tuning, but not the chain rubbing against the chainstay. Reference the triple ring inquiry, Eddy never used one for road riding/racing and neither should you.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*reply from EddyMerckx.be*

the picture of the AXM as appeared on the website is a prototype.

actual production AXM framesets has a straight chainstay as oppose to the curvy for the prototype.

fyi..


----------

